# rc tractor basement hobby...



## hackware (Sep 14, 2011)

just 4 fun...

http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2012/02/canadian-digs-out-basement-using-only.html

william...


----------



## berk1971 (Jun 9, 2010)

Now that is just cool as sin, would love to go play with his toys! They say he who dies with the most toys wins, and he is a contender!!!


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

WOW! That's cool!
I will i had the money to have neat stuff like that, and i wish i had to time to play with stuff like that.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## JohnHob (Mar 22, 2013)

*rc trucks*

It's just a fun with rc trucks. Nice post!!! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

hackware said:


> just 4 fun...
> 
> http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2012/02/canadian-digs-out-basement-using-only.html
> 
> william...


 That looks like a good way to keep busy in Canada in the winter. Slow going though.


----------

